# Sunny Day Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Started a bit early today as my clients showed up an hour early. Worked out great as the bite started out good and got better as the day went on. Some nice fish today and a gar that came off at the boat. Gar ..... That is pirate fish talk...



































Nice day..

Capt Mike


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work Mike ! Finally a decent weather day for ya too.

Dan


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

awsome congrats:fishing:


----------

